# road case construction



## brin831 (Mar 4, 2016)

guys looking for some info on the kind of road cses pictured or are they a manufactured fabricated home made type thing. 

Thanks


----------



## len (Mar 4, 2016)

Are you asking about the whole rig, or the individual parts? Those dimmer/distro racks whatever are either custom filled racks or they are ready made. A lot of people make ready-made power systems. Lex, Applied, and a bunch of others. Numerous configurations or you can customize. The thing in your picture is a bunch of distros and/or dimmer racks all tied together for some job/tour/whatever. I assume it was designed to go on and off the truck and cut down on some connection time. The question I have is more about the rack. Are the casters heavy duty enough, and given the estimated weight (1000# easily) is that thing any easier to navigate?


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 4, 2016)

They looks to be amp racks and the power distro to feed them. The individual cases inside can go either way for manufacture you can buy them premade in standard sizes, order them to custom sizes, or buy the parts and build them yourself. The big cart looks like it is probably a re-purposed set cart. Those are usually custom built to fit whatever set pieces will be riding in them. If you don't have the ability to build one in house I'm sure a local welding company/machine shop could build them for you.


----------



## brin831 (Mar 6, 2016)

As I said literally talking about the road cases not typical notch aND groove more like an aluminum frame ... don't care about the set cart or what's in the racks it's pds amps and splits whatever ... look at the cases themselves soon in different types than what you see normally what are they where do you get them. ???


----------



## JohnD (Mar 6, 2016)

Olympic Case makes a welded aluminum frame case sort of like those.
http://www.olycase.com/index.php?page=fastpack-rack
R & R cases also makes a rack case with an inset lid.
http://rrcases.com/rackesp.htm
EDIT: Just ran across this in another forum, from indycase, the X-Frame series.
http://indycase.com/services.php?p=X-Frame Series Cases


----------

